# Negative Rake Scraper



## Corjack (Oct 21, 2015)

I am going to order a negative rake scraper. Is anyone else using one, and how do you like it? Any brand preference?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 21, 2015)

I've ground one of my crappy eBay scrapers with a negative rake. It's definitely less grabby and works well on stuff that scrapes well. Good steel makes for good scrapers, so any of the big brand makers should serve you well.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 21, 2015)

I agree with doc that any of them will work just fine. I do, however, have a scraper that's a thompson that I ground negative and I think it works better, that may just be because I really personally like Doug....


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 21, 2015)

I just lay my scew flat, same effect and results. Usually my last step in turning the outside. The sharper the better.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2015)

I find a negative rake most useful when turning acrylics. It makes them damn near foolproof.


----------

